# Sharks?



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey, I was wondering if sharks are leader shy? When i go fishing i use some pretty heavy cable and was wondering if sharks really care about seeing it. They only care about the bait right?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

yes they are use piano wire made by marlin. It will handle anything and just get the size that goes with the size of the sharks your looking for. If you adventurious you can go to the commercal supply and get 10-15 ft sections of longline (1400lb) and get large circle hooks and they work wonderfully. If you have any questions send me a pm and I will give you my #'s


----------

